# Unlicensed hacks unite on youtube



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I made this video a few years back to help educate homeowners about what can happen when you hire an unlicensed contractor.

http://youtu.be/6dfXd9SpUog

Check out the comments. Nothing but handyhacks accusing ME of being the shady one! Never mind that we actually removed the pan and found that it was never clamped to the flange. It was just laid on top of the clamp ring. Never mind the fact that we found old shards of tile under the pan that poked holes in it when he walked on it. Never mind that he poured so much of his grout down the drain that we had to cut the trap arm out and replace it from the first floor. Never mind that there was a water fall coming out of the crystal chandelier on the first floor and the hardwood floors were soaked. No, I'm just trying to bash this poor tile guy and take advantage of the homeowner. :wacko:

View in full screen at 480 resolution. At 1:09 you can see the testball is holding water under the drain threads inside the flange.

Feel free to bash some of them in the comments section.

If you feel this video is beneficial to homeowners, please click the thumbs up on the youtube page.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ehh, haters gonna hate.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

interstitial,,,,,, hahahahahahahah


youtube peeps are so smart.

thanks PT :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I read some of the comments. Unbelievably, they are bashing the plumber (Pro Tech) who arrived at the site and merely pointed out a faulty shower pan install...!

That shows that we have to be discreet in what we say and do. Also, discretion is needed in selecting what we post on-line.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Protech said:


> Feel free to bash some of them in the comments section.
> 
> If you feel this video is beneficial to homeowners, please click the thumbs up on the youtube page.


 
I just did


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

They are arguing a moot point because regardless of their statements, you should of arrived to a standing clog, not water making its way to the downstairs ceiling.

I've always stayed away from all hand fabbed shower drains that don't involve a mechanical connection. 

Never trusted the "other guy" to get it right, knowing that if it leaks, they'll blame the plumber first.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Most of those comments are from tile guys who have been wanting to move into the pan game for sometime. We fix their BS all of the time. When I find my password I will join you and post some support.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i read the tube comments lol..plumbers charge to much ripoffs etc... sure they do when you pay a nonplumber to do the job frist! then pay a plumber to do it right the 2nd time. (which is more work) and you have to give the bad news to ho. as time passes the ho will tell the story of how expensive the plumbing was, but may not tell people that the frist guy was not a plumber. i think this is why some ho are afraid to call plumbers to begin with. btw i thought the video was easy to follow along with, you could'nt make it any easier. the youtube guys would have to be dumb as a rock not to see that leaky pan.. i also like the fontain in the hallway light, i want one installed in my house..


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

almost forgot painters and tile guys, make great plumbers and electricians.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I read the responses and I laughed like crazy.....


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

You got my like and comment.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't believe that one comment where they guys said he uses a towel to test the seal! And accuses you of cheating by using the test ball. Holy cow. You tube users for the most part are idiots and children. Also keep in mind they probably got to your video after surfing around trying to find boobs or paranormal activity or maybe trying to figure out how to plumb something themselves.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Like and comment posted for ya!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I remember this. Iron Lung(Iron Ranger) kept saying you were wrong. We both tried telling him you can see a bit of water sitting on the ball after it leaked out. He kept denying it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Added my 2 cents. :brows:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok liked it and just posted a comment. PZ will get it done for ya!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Comment posted, 2 actually. 

Now I'm going to cut open my roof, brb.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:yes::yes:I added my 2 cents once again:yes::yes:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

This really pisses me off, because here in ny we gotta deal with morons like this all the time, people "try" to save money by hiring these contractors and piping and heating morons who are uninsured and unlicensed and can afford to charge bare minimum....and then when sh*t hits the fan they call in the real plumbers and pay double


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow what a hack attack. You did the right thing. Tile guys need to leave the pans alone. Especially the unlicensed ones. I put in my comment and a thumb up. A towel?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been revisiting that video often...

Castle Craftsman's ignorance is persistant... :laughing:
He keeps responding to any replies...

That video post was an idiot magnet for sure...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Solidarity said:


> Chemed Roto rooter Branches across the country have been caught purposefully and knowingly sending unlicensed people posing as Plumbers in MA,LA,MN,Hawaii and several others. It appears this is a Corporate policy to fraud consumers across the country into believing they are paying for a Licensed experienced Plumber. Has anyone had a similar experience out there. This is a detriment to the Licensed Plumber but also puts the consumer and untrained employee in Danger. Let us know if you work in a state that requires a License,if youve worker for RR or if you still do and have they asked you to do unlicensed work.Thanks


OMG 
Say it isn't so...

Say could you do the courtesy of an Intro?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey thanks for the bumping this though. 

We need some more likes thought! Get off your arses people and hit the like button.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

"Castle your a hack...what does licensed contractor mean anyways? In texas it means filling out a form and mailing it in. Now if your a licensed plumber that﻿ diff....but your not are you? your just a hack......."

No such thing as a Licened Contractor in Texas. Rick Perry Sunsetted the TREC which gave licenses to contractors, and the TREC is a done deal.

If a contractor says he has a licenses then he is lying in Texas


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I will post a positive comment if you promise to shave that 'stache of yours and show the new you.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I posted. great movie. Been in a few places like that. oh the hacks.

Yes redwood I know for a fact Mr Rooter plumbing will send untrained guys to do work. I know this as 100% fact. They will force you out or fire you once your get licensed.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Protech said:


> So I made this video a few years back to help educate homeowners about what can happen when you hire an unlicensed contractor.
> 
> http://youtu.be/6dfXd9SpUog
> 
> ...


Liked it Pro Tech. I need to create a U tube account. Not sure if I want to try and "splane" the logic to those Hack-Jack A$$es. "I've been in tile for...." lol. They don't realize that the water is draining from the tile, NOT the drain... LMFAO!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I may alias an account, and post a reply on the Tube... Not sure yet. GREAT vid though!


----------

